# SOCAL!! Performace Nissan All-Nissan Super Meet 3/20/04



## makaveli22 (Jan 10, 2003)

Here is the info guys from 350zMotoring.com
Performance Nissan All Nissan Meet 3/20/04

IT'S OFFICIAL... Performance Nissan of Duarte will host a get together meet in Duarte on Saturday March 20th. (3/20)

The event will be held on the grounds of the Duarte High School (next door to the dealership) at 1565 E. CENTRAL St Duarte Ca 91010 from 10 AM to 4PM.

This event is open to all Nissan Manufactured Cars of all vintages 510's to 350Z's. From Infinites and beyond.

Spots are extremely limited to the first 300 cars so get there early. The show will be on an casual format, roll in and leave as you please, but we do ask that Non Nissan vehicles park out on the streets. Other Vendors may participate by calling Jeff Hess @ 626-305-3000 but be prepared to be generous.

Performance Nissan will be providing food, drinks and doorprizes, need we say more......

Oh ya, the best part , it's all" FREE" as in "Na DA" it's just their way of saying "thanks" to their many customers and friends



Im planning on being there w/ some .net friends...i live in Cerritos..let me know if any of you guys wanna meet up to roll there


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

so this is a car show? so does that mean there are going to be awards?


----------



## makaveli22 (Jan 10, 2003)

Dont know if they are going to have awards or not...they say they are expecting over 200 cars...im just heading out there for the free food and to hang out w/ friends

mods can u sticky this?


----------



## DNismo (Jan 20, 2004)

Ill Try Going, If I Do Show Up Ill Be In A White 94' Sentra


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

I'll be there


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2003)

It was great to meet some of you! Thanks for coming out! Here is a link to B15Sentra.net with some pictures that were taken at the event: http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=81255


----------

